# genericamente



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2011)

oggi ero in farmacia per un colluttorio (ho appena fatto la pulizia dei denti e sorrido sempre come un ebete col mio bianco smagliante:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..pure le faccine son più bianche eh?)
stavo in coda ...che le farmacie oggi son gli unici negozi sempre strapieni , mannaggia.
beh,almeno quattro , cinque persone alla domanda "desidera l generico?" hanno risposto no, grazie?!?!
ma perché? si tratta di ignoranza o cos'altro?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2011)

L'ho notato anch'io ... chi prende il medicinale generico passa da poveretto davanti agli altri. E' paragonabile anche al bucato steso, che sembra provenire da ragazzine e ragazzi sportivi, mentre i proprietari non hanno né figli né parenti di queste misure.

Io sto in un paese dove i montanari fanno a gara del chi è più ricco, bravo, bello e intelligente. Anche per questo motivo, le farmacie sono sempre piene, quanto i tabacchai, quanto tutti i posti dove è possibile mettersi in bella mostra e far passare il prossimo per scemo.

"Essere e sembrare", sarebbe un titolo per un libro, che vivo tutti i giorni e ha svolgimenti interessanti, buffi, divertenti, per chi sta fuori


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2011)

la gente vuole essere presa per i fondelli a questo punto...
ti chiedono se vuo il farmaco che ha lo stesso principio attivo per farti passare il mal di testa e che costa 4 euro invece di 10 ...e tu scegli quello che conosci per via della pubblicità??desolante


----------

